# Auto Detox: Audi A3



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Audi A3 sportback - Enhancement detail

This car was completed last week for a returning client who I have been looking after for 4 or 5 years now, always nice to see an old client

The car was left with me while they were on family vacation, at my new unit there is enough room to accommodate this

With a new child about him all the time & even though he looks after his vehicles time is short for him at the moment we talked & settled on an exterior tidy up over 2 days

Outside the unit on a cold & frosty September morning 

Auto finesse lather shampoo added to my clean wash bucket










Wheel arches cleaned out prior to applying Citrus Power & worked with a vikan brush or two



















Rinsed with the pressure washer










Tyres were also cleaned with CP & a stiff brush

Those lovely alloys !

Treated to Imperial acid free wheel cleaner, after an initial rinse with the Kranzle




























Wheel woolie for the inners



















Detail brush for the face










Each wheel was rinsed again after its clean

Bodywork was treated to Citrus Power after a thorough pressure wash, left to dwell for a few minutes & jet washed off



















All Purpose Cleaner & Envy Car Care detail brush was used to clean hard to reach areas around the car, starting with the fuel filler




























Each area was rinsed off as I went along

Washed with my pre mix of Lather, 2 buckets & super soft wash mitt



















Tar remover applied, wiped with a mf cloth & thoroughly rinsed as I worked my way round the car



















The car was clayed with AF clay & finally dried with plush drying towels










The car was hardly riddled with swirls, being this was only an enhancement I took no polishing photo's

Here's a quick shot of the wing before LSP. Stunning colour !










LSP today Auto Finesse Tough Coat

Easy on, easy off & looks awesome ! 



















Alloys Mint Rims ! Sitting on my customer leather couch










Gloss tyre dressing










Mercury metal polish did a sterling job on the pipes










As you can see










Glass cleaned to finish.

All done























































Me having some fun at the unit before & after the job with my camera 






Thanks for taking the time to look

Barry @ Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Barry


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Barry, love the sun gun shot - awesome :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tremendous work Barry, very nice colour too!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Great stuff as per Barry, love the tidy unit too :thumb:


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Fab work man. Wonderful finish. Love the video too. What glider you using there? Also looks like you had access to a small crane type of thing? Impressive.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Barry


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Barry


Cheers mate :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Stunning work Barry, love the sun gun shot - awesome :thumb:


Thanks Aaron, yes that came out ok please with it 



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy



JBirchy said:


> Tremendous work Barry, very nice colour too!


Stunning colour one of my personal favourites 



888-Dave said:


> Great stuff as per Barry, love the tidy unit too :thumb:


Cheers Dave, I personally dont like a messy work space no matter what part of the detail stage, glad you like the detail 



AdnanKhan said:


> Fab work man. Wonderful finish. Love the video too. What glider you using there? Also looks like you had access to a small crane type of thing? Impressive.


Thanks Adnan, glad you like the video it was a bit of a cobble together I ran out of time & had to finish with stills which I wanted to avoid, just a basic igus slider this was done with & a bit of ingenuity. I have ordered a load more stuff which will iron out some issues I had on this video so look forward to trying them out soon. I've really enjoyed the last 3 vidoes shot with this & the Aston I did last month there is a preview & completed version on my youtube channel if you fancy a look ( follow the link at the top of the video below) Thanks Baz 



North east Car Care said:


> Cracking finish Barry


Thanks mate



Dave182 said:


> Stunning.


Cheers :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Scotty SD (Sep 4, 2012)

Great work !


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work there.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great finish Barry :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I want those wheels


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nally said:


> I want those wheels


Snap ! Great finish on a lovely A3. Beautiful colour. :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good work mate, take it your loving the AF products ;-)


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Scotty SD said:


> Great work !


Thanks Scotty



Mehan said:


> great work there.


Cheers Mehan



jlw41 said:


> Great finish Barry :thumb:


Thank you



Nally said:


> I want those wheels


They are awesome ! one of my favourite Audi rim :thumb:



yetizone said:


> Snap ! Great finish on a lovely A3. Beautiful colour. :thumb:


Thank Yeti 



Dawesy90 said:


> Good work mate, take it your loving the AF products ;-)


Thanks Dawsey, liking the AF range very much. I am also part of the Authorised detailer network 

Thanks guys
Baz


----------

